# 156 mph on the A90 with an M3



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/2973149.stm

Who knows what will happen to him now!! Crucified perhaps? ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

156mph on an A Road!!! What a f*cking t*at, they should ban him for life!!!! 

Imagine what would have happened if he had lost control or hit an innocent motorist who happened to be in his path!!! 

Some people just have no brains at all!!!! Â


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

> Imagine what would have happened if he had lost control or hit an innocent motorist who happened to be in his path!!!


Well... his insurance certainly wouldnt have paid out !
[smiley=behead.gif]

So.. thats a Â£50 fine for driving without insurance, and 6 months suspended for being a knobber.. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

well he's certainly one sort of idiot - that road has more speed cameras than a pomegranate has pips - not a good choice to go crazy on...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Well... his insurance certainly wouldnt have paid out !
> [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> So.. thats a Â£50 fine for driving without insurance, and 6 months suspended for being a knobber.. Â [smiley=smash.gif]


The guy is a motor dealer and was driving without valid insurance! Throw the book at him!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Could he not have argued that there was no way that he could doing 156.5mph since the M3 is electronically limited to 155mph?


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Thats supposed to be one of the most dangerous roads in Britain...it's prats like him that give all the pro-speed camera mob all the ammunition they need.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

A friend of mine was stopped about 3 weeks ago on an A road (two lane) doing 130MPH in his new Merc 500SL. He overtook an unmarked police car.

He thought that was it - big fine, license lost and was just hoping they wouldn't try and do him for wreckless driving.

He didn't have to worry. They just let him off !!!

Showed him some pictures of nasty road accidents and said 'look mate slow down - or this is what can happen".

Where is the consistency in that!?! Even he thought it was ridiculous he wasn't nicked.

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So, devils avocaat (sic) hat on: if you are going to have a big accident where do you draw the line at personal speed safety limits?

80 mph? 90? 100? 120? Does it make alot of difference? You are as dead if you hit something at 100mph as you are at 150mph.

I don't know the full circumstances of matey in his M3, neither do I know that road - but maybe it was quiet with zero other traffic around and it felt safe???

Many here might squirt to 120 or 130 on occasion. So why get all self righteous about 156mph?

For sure the M3 has the brakes, suspension and above all, the tyres to do such speeds on the highway. That is what it was designed for. Many of the de-restricted autobahns in Germany are little better than our A road dual carriageways, and 150+ is a regular occurence there.

It is the flagrant diregard for the UK law that affronts. But if you EVER break the speed limits here, particularly to go over 100mph, then I'd shut up as you are just as big a liability to other road users.

Dead in a 100mph accident or dead in a 150mph accident is still dead.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

That road is an "A" road but is a dual carriageway and has some straights that you can literally see for over a mile! Similar to some sections of the A1 i suppose!

As the "dealer" well is he bollox he is a local crook who has bigger things to worry about, like some columbians who want to see him over some unpaid debts heh heh ;D



> Many here might squirt to 120 or 130 on occasion. So why get all self righteous about 156mph?
> 
> For sure the M3 has the brakes, suspension and above all, the tyres to do such speeds on the highway. That is what it was designed for. Many of the de-restricted autobahns in Germany are little better than our A road dual carriageways, and 150+ is a regular occurence there.
> 
> ...


agreed there are times and places when we all give it some and i know if i had been caught i might have been behind bars :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> That road is an "A" road but is a dual carriageway and has some straights that you can literally see for over a mile! Similar to some sections of the A1 i suppose!


Cool. I want to go. 

Good case for a radar/lazer detector then.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Good case for a radar/lazer detector then.


at 150mph... would the detector have the range to be able to tell you that there's a trap ahead, and would you have the reaction time to reduce your speed from 150 to 70 in time??


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> As the "dealer" well is he bollox he is a local crook who has bigger things to worry about, like some columbians who want to see him over some unpaid debts heh heh ;D


did the police also do a following blacked out merc sprouting uzis ??? ;D ... bet he was done by the camera about half way bewteen aberden and dundee that is about 3 foot in front of a huge road sign with about an inch of the yellow box showing...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> at 150mph... would the detector have the range to be able to tell you that there's a trap ahead, and would you have the reaction time to reduce your speed from 150 to 70 in time?? Â


Doesn't gatso spill out noise for 2-3 miles around? I know lazer is precise - so a jammer is called for.

As for reaction times - well you are probably not going to stand on the brakes at 150mph (definatley not in a TT on public road), rather you would back off the gas and ease them on to get the suspension undercompression, then stand on 'em. I'm not about to put it to the test so don't know what 150-70 times would be.

Any guesses/data?


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Where you from Muttley

I am from Aberdeen so know the road well?

but yes it is notorious especially if you dont know them, theres still some sneaky ones


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> at 150mph... would the detector have the range to be able to tell you that there's a trap ahead, and would you have the reaction time to reduce your speed from 150 to 70 in time?? Â


I doubt it. I can tell you from my own experience in the TT on a German autobahn that it takes one hell of a distance to scrub off this speed. I was travelling at 160mph when a Corsa pulled out on me doing 80mph. He must have been quarter of a mile away when he started pulling out and I was hard on the brakes all the way. The ABS briefly kicked in at about 140mph and we slowed just a few car lengths behind him. Real poopy pants time


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> It is the flagrant diregard for the UK law that affronts. Â But if you EVER break the speed limits here, particularly to go over 100mph, then I'd shut up as you are just as big a liability to other road users.
> 
> Dead in a 100mph accident or dead in a 150mph accident is still dead.


Can't agree more.

I guess everyone on this forum have hit 100+ some point in their life. Only difference betwen this M3 driver and everyone here is that he got caught. Those who criticise this M3 driver are frigging hypocrites!


----------

